

Project Euler is offline - snth
https://projecteuler.net/

======
lucb1e
If I can say anything to the admins, it would only be that I very much
appreciate being open and clear about it, and of course confirming that
passwords were hashed. It was the only piece of personal information I had on
the site.

Project Euler admins, thank you and good luck in resolving the matter.

Edit: Upvotes! Well if I can add to this message: so far 12 other people agree
and want to wish you good luck as well it seems :)

~~~
chrisrohlf
> Passwords at Project Euler are strongly encrypted using a one-way hash

This does not instill confidence. Hashes are not encryption. Furthermore there
is an enormous difference between "we store your password as a single round of
MD5" and "We use pbkdf2/scrypt to store your password".

~~~
gizmo686
My reading of that statement is that "Passwords are strongly encrypted" means
that they are stored securly such that the cannot be 'decrypted' even by
someone with access to the database. This phrase is intended for people
without crypto knowledge who would not know what a one-way hash is. The "using
a one-way hash" phrase is intended for people who do have this knowledge and
clarifies that they are actually using a hash function, and that the previous
statement was just a simplification for lay people.

------
zxide
I wrote a ruby gem to help manage project euler problems a few months ago.

[https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-manager](https://github.com/yaworsw/euler-
manager)

Most of the problem descriptions are in the data/problems directory. You could
use the gem to continue to do most of the project euler problems.

------
doomrobo
> strongly encrypted using a one-way hash

That does not make me feel better. I sincerely hope that the writer of that
page is not the same person who wrote the backend to the site.

------
mburst
If you're looking for your Project Euler fix while the site is down you can
checkout [http://www.problemotd.com/](http://www.problemotd.com/) Tons of
short programming and logic puzzles on there.

------
Russell91
[http://projecteuler.co](http://projecteuler.co) wayback machine.

~~~
prezjordan

        Logged in as Russell91
        Fri, 16 May 2014, 12:11
    

I assume this is just a snapshot?

~~~
danielrmay
It looks like it's just a hard save of the problems page.

------
esolyt
Thanks for being open.

The fact that someone has the hash of your password is still cause for concern
though.

~~~
cma
Especially if it is a Euler champion that has the hash :/

~~~
lucb1e
Well they managed to hack Project Euler, they can't be tech illiterate. That
and some extra pocket money usually gets you pretty far in the password
cracking business.

------
kylemaxwell
If you're jonesing for other problems, I keep a list of all sorts of
programming (and security) challenges at
[http://hackertainment.net](http://hackertainment.net). (Shameless plug but I
have no ads or even analytics, it's just a thing I do.)

------
aman_abhishk
It really saddens me that this happened. And when I wondered why someone would
do that, I got reminded of the dialogue from The Dark Knight "Some people just
want to watch the world burn." :|

~~~
mathattack
Yes - such a great site. There should be no agenda against it.

------
taeric
Anything members can do to help get it back up?

------
pioppo
Thanks PE admins for being open and managing the issue professionally. I
really hope you can fix it quickly and be back with you glorious website. If
it takes too long I will go cold turkey!! Love

